# MTD 10/28 replacement parts and manual woes



## Foreverfalcon40

I found this gem on In the internet for $50.

It does need some lovin...

I feel absolutely clueless with Owner's Manual in order to get parts for it.

I called MTD And they were just as useless as their website.

I offered to send pics of the unit and they said don't bother. I have the model number but not the serial number.

Any how 

Model number is 315e660g500

Here are some pics 

This is the identical unit I found via google images



Here are photos of what it is...sorry for poor photo shoot but it started to rain and I had to shove everything back in the garage.



Model number sticker...MTD says they need the serial number ?



Some other photos...

Tecumsah 10 HP engine number and controls


----------



## bfadbuilder

*MTD "serial #"*

Hi, I have the same machine that I bought new in Fall 1994. 22 years later it still runs well.
The "serial" number they need is the MFG Code. On your machine it's 1K174I1-0374 (if I have the first digit right)


----------

